# Queen Production Cost



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

i would be interested in your final results.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

ok I will post a link for down load when I am finished.

just doing it in spare time when good thoughts come to me on how to do it


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

i would be interested also._




that is counting price of breeder Queen

Click to expand...

_and what price are you adding for breeders?


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

$340.00 Russian from Charlie Harper

$240.00 for 2 queens from Glens 1 VSH/Russian and 1 VSH/MNH price of breeders and shipping


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Velbert said:


> Cost Per queen to produce $9.19 that is counting price of breeder Queen, gas Feed, Labor an a average in the cost of nuc box


and this is based on 1600 cells?

Dang Velbert, (I was looking at your page, nice site by the way) with those figures you might should re think your pricing;
with those figures above and you sell Queens 89 & Over for Only $10.50 each that means you are just making $1.31 a queen profit. am I missing something here?
maybe I am not using the right numbers here. I never thought about what I put into making queens, I am really interested in seeing how you figured it out!!


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

TwT

The $10.00 wage was for me If I can Triple my production I can Hire some help and make a profit off their work plus my wage while I am working them, will likely go up a little but for now the way the economy is I am mainly creating a job for me and Loving it.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I understand that man, I am sure many beekeepers would love to work bee's for a living, I wish you luck on your career!


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I agree with TWT, your quantity prices seem really low. Between feeding, grafting, mating and maturing one would have well over a month in every queen; and even then not every cell put out will yield a well mated queen. Can you actually afford to pay yourself $10 an hour if most of your queens happened to sell at the larger quantity prices? Perhaps your operational cost are much lower than mine.


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

Velbert said:


> TwT
> 
> The $10.00 wage was for me


:lpf::lpf::lpf::lpf:


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

isn't this about the going rates now for queens across the board, I know some are cheaper but some are higher also, I am just figuring this is average price charged by most queen producers. 

Queens

1-5 $22.00/each

6-20 20.00

21-49 19.00

50-99 17.00

100-499 15.00

500+ 14.00

Clipping or Marking $1.50/ea.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Velbert don't get me wrong, you sale at your choice price wise, but you should be paying yourself more an hour for all the work and investment you do. just something to think about.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I agree, one can not hire a seasoned/experienced beek around here $10 an hour. On the outside chance you are ever in Oregon and looking for bee work, give me a call!


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Guys for all the input

May have to take you up on that JBJ


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

JBJ said:


> I agree, one can not hire a seasoned/experienced beek around here $10 an hour. On the outside chance you are ever in Oregon and looking for bee work, give me a call!


In Texas and surrounding states, wages are much lower due to illegal alien influx and much lower housing prices as compared to the West Coast. You would be surprised at the skill you can buy for $10.00/hr or less. Not saying that I agree with it, just pointing our the reality.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

In Washington our minimum wage has been $8.55/hr since the first of the year.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is a EXCELL sheet for building nuc Just enter your number of pieces and measurement's and it will figure all the material you will need

also enter you hourly time and your shop cost with utilities it will figure up your more actual cost to cut out and build and paint and use of your shop and tools

you also can enter how many you want to build it will show you what you will need to buy and the amount of pieces

you will have to enter your board size and price per board
paint cost,nail cost or staples,ect..

I have left some figures in the sheet to give you an idea how it works
you can change the blue entries

the measurement's can be changed but you will need the password send me an e-mail and I will send it to you

I want to Wish every One a very Good Christmas and wish you the best in the up coming bee year

[email protected]


http://www.box.net/shared/3x9o6xrxif


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

If you have allready downloaded 

please redownload I had to do some readjusting http://www.box.net/shared/3x9o6xrxif


----------

